# Plus de mosaïque pour les arrière-plans du finder ?



## Dr. Doud (31 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à créer un dossier avec un arrière plan en style étagère. Comme ici : http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16792664

Sur mon dossier finder, je fais Cmd+J et je choisis l'image mais cette dernière n'est affichée qu'en haut à gauche de ma fenêtre. Le but ici est d'être en mosaïque pour que le pattern se répète (horizontalement et verticalement) afin de créer l'image d'un étagère niveaux.

Il semblerait que cela soit un "problème" Mac OS X Lion ; j'ai trouvé des vidéos youtube expliquant cette combine sous Snow Leopard.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTuqJRnDGzM[/YOUTUBE]

D'avance merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Fìx (5 Septembre 2011)

> [YOUTUBE]QTuqJRnDGzM[/YOUTUBE]



Salut!

Dans cette vidéo ils n'expliquent pas comment faire une mosaïque d'un arrière plan de dossier.


D'ailleurs, sous Snow, j'vois pas comment ça pourrait être possible non plus...


----------



## wath68 (5 Septembre 2011)

Tu as vu le lien "Adjust your View Options correctly" ??

Chez moi ça fonctionne ... au début de la liste.
Après, tout se décale. Les noms ne sont plus à la bonne place, et les icônes ne sont plus sur les étagères.



Peut-être une question de réglages taille d'icônes/espacement, ou bien la taille des étagères est calculée pour Snow Leopard.

Mais bon, comme ce n'est pas du tout un truc qui me branche, je n'ai pas envie de chercher plus loin. :rateau:


----------



## Dr. Doud (6 Septembre 2011)

On dirait que la solution est décrite ici : http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?query=bbedit&story=20011020122213250

Mais ça ne marche pas chez moi 


wath68, pourrais-tu stp poster ton "~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.finder.plist" stp ?


----------

